# Seeking Cleveland Area Gamers



## bossen (Nov 9, 2007)

We are a family (mom, dad and daughter) looking for a people to play Dungeons and Dragons with. We can host at our home. We can only play on Sunday evenings but could play as often as once a week.


----------

